
Map/Reduce: A visual explanation - ronnier
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/03/14/map-reduce-ndash-a-visual-explanation.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+AyendeRahien+(Ayende+@+Rahien)&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Groxx
Wow, still no comments?

Well, for those seeing this but debating clicking through, it's a quite good
breakdown of how / why Map/Reduce works, and gives a good idea of why it's
useful and some of the advantages. It's only a conceptual overview, but it
goes a long way to understanding what's become a buzz-word lately (probably
due to the NoSQL uprising).

